

Easel JS: a javascript library for working with the html5 canvas element - superduper
http://easeljs.com/

======
millions
Grant Skinner and his team are great but if I have understood it correctly
Adobe is working on something similar at the moment where you would compile
AS3 to js canvas calls (and more). What today are Flash tools could very well
turn out to be the canvas dev environments that are sorely needed. Say what
you will about the Flash Player but AS3 is a tidy language, very well suited
for this kind of work..

------
amadiver
It's really great to see the best Flash devs contributing back to JS/HTML5.
This is a perfect application of using skills learned from Flash to make a
really great lib.

------
kenjackson
On the SpriteSheet page they say, "Unrelated to the Sprite display object."
--- what Sprite object are they referring to? I don't see one in their API?

